
Why is it so difficult to make people change their minds? - hhs
https://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/327341.php#1
======
gumby
Seems like “opinion hysteresis” is probably an evolutionarily important
heuristic.

~~~
Nasrudith
Perhaps it is an "anti-brain hacking" mechanism essentially where not being
swayable at the wrong moment kept them collectively from getting killed in
band vs band conflicts? Which is sadly is more "prevent it from getting hacked
again thing".

Also past evolutionary importance of course doesn't tell us much about the how
relevant it is in the here and now. Smallpox resistance for example doesn't
mean anything after we eradicated the illness after centuries of effort.

